# metal lathe?



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Any one have a metal lathe that can turn stainless? I need to have some tips made for my off brank lathe. My mandrel eats the tip up. The ones that come from the maker, are soft mild steel. I have a piece od thread all with a bearing on the end that the tip hammers down on. All I need a hole on one end that the bearing will fit sungly(sp) into and a point on the other. Any ideas? The machine shop here in town quoted me a price that is higher than a cats ***.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

there is a tailstock center that is hollow to hold the mandrel without damaging the end from over tighting 

I'll look for a link


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you are using the tailstock center that came with the lathe then it is the wrong one for a pen mandrel. You need a 60 degree center for a pen mandrel. The ones from the lathe manufactures aren't 60 degree.

Here is the one I am talking about.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCENTLT2.html


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If you are using the tailstock center that came with the lathe then it is the wrong one for a pen mandrel. You need a 60 degree center for a pen mandrel. The ones from the lathe manufactures aren't 60 degree.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCENTLT2.html


http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCENTLT2.html


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I need the tip, the morse taper will not work for me, I have to hammer the tip off the bearing, the thead all does not come out of the tail stock?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

could you post a pic of the lathe....there has to be a solution other than the hammer


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> there is a tailstock center that is hollow to hold the mandrel without damaging the end from over tighting
> 
> I'll look for a link


well I found the video from penn state





I didn't see it on their online section but think it's listed in the catalog...the end of the video has the info if you need it


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

my camera is broken, thanks to my 3yr old. but i have the manual that came with it if you want me to email it to you. This is an off brand cheap-o lathe. I need to break down and buy a better lathe that has a few standard parts. for example my drive stock is 18x25. I did make a few pens the past couple of nights so it works but it could be much better.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Give Matt A call Dive. I am sure he can turn anything you need..


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Bill here is a manual from HF. Mine is just like this one. Take a look at the tip section
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/manuals.taf?f=form&ItemID=38515


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

For technical questions and replacement parts, please call 1-800-444-3353

I had one of them, you can buy an adapter for the headstock. I gave it and all the tools I bought away. I got the adptor from amazon.com
here is one http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LA341018.html

I turned 100's+ of things. I did have to replace the switch but it's easy for less than $2.00 Only problems I had with the lathe

I will look here to see if there is anything I missed, think I got a faceplate or chuck...don't remember if I sent it out


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Its been a good lathe, just parts are hard to come by. the company is a mess. I had to order the tips 5 times before I got the right part. I think this summer I am going to up grade, anyone know about grizzly lathes?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

for the money, I would go on amazon.com and watch for the psi lathe or even for some more cash pick up a jet

I got my psi lathe off amazon and love it


----------

